# Late Period, Thick Endometrium



## cdmommie (Aug 7, 2007)

Last cycle my period lasted for 15 days and I had to have progesterone cream to make it stop. I was on the verge of puking the whole time and I cramped for almost 2 weeks after I stopped bleeding. Now, I'm 4 days late this cycle. It's crazy.

That is all very odd since I am VERY regular and predictable. My cycle is always 30 days and I always ovulate on day 21. This has been the way it was for the last 5 years.

I had an ultrasound today to check for cysts or anything like that. Ofcourse the U/S tech can't tell me anything so they said I have to speak with the doctor next week. I have an appointment for next Tuesday so I have to just wait and see what's the matter







. The only thing I did find out today is that my endometrium is measuring a little thick (about 14mm).

Does anyone here know anything about thickness? Wouldn't it be normal to be thick if I didn't have a period?? I'm so lost with all this.


----------



## babygrey (Jan 12, 2010)

This is just a guess, but I bet that the progesterone you used to stop AF might have either made this cycle anovulatory or delayed your O, which would explain why your cycle is long. I would imagine that a longer cycle could lead to a thicker endometrium, tho I don't know that.

Is it possible you could be pg? I had a US at 4wks, 5d pg and the only sign of pregnancy on my US was a thickened endometrium (a normal sign of early pg FWIU)

g/l

ETA- I just saw that it has been a few days since your post- how are things?


----------



## cdmommie (Aug 7, 2007)

I went back for my follow-up and the doc said my uterus was a little on the large side but other than that and the thickness, the U/S was normal. He asked again if I was sure I was not pregnant. I have peed on so many sticks it's not even funny anymore, so yes I am sure. Plus it's extremely unlikely my husband's vasectomy would have failed.

So, he said he wanted to do a pelvic laproscopy. I declined because surgery doesn't seem warranted just yet (since the off and on pain is tolerable) and I have super-important classes this semester and can not afford to miss class unless really necessary.

So, he said he would do bloodwork to see what my hormones are doing. And then if he's not satisfied he will still recommend the laproscopy.

So....I still have no answers


----------

